# Strange notification bar glitch



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone have this problem?

The Galaxy


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

This has happened to me only once on my stock SIII. I don't remember but I don't think it went away till I rebooted it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

It goes away when I close the bar and re open

The Galaxy


----------

